# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Πιθανές αλλαγές στον αριθμό των posts

## paravoid

Πριν από λίγο πραγματοποιήθηκε στο forum μια διαδικασία που ονομάζεται post resync κατά την οποία ο αριθμός των posts κάθε χρήστη ξαναυπολογίζεται για να διορθωθούν τυχόν αποκλίσεις.
Οι αποκλίσεις αυτές δημιουργούνται από την διαγραφή ολόκληρων threads αλλά και από το auto-pruning (το οποίο εφαρμόζεται μόνο στην ενότητα των off-topics).
Επειδή η διαδικασία αυτή δεν είχε εφαρμοστεί ποτέ σε αυτό το forum από την δημιουργία του, οι αποκλίσεις αυτές ήταν μεγάλες και προς τα πάνω και προς τα κάτω (ανάλογα τον χρήστη)

Αν δείτε λοιπόν διαφορά στον αριθμό των posts σας μην αναρωτηθείτε ή ρωτήσετε γιατί  ::

----------

